# hunting in Dade county



## Phat Matt (Nov 30, 2013)

Is anyone seeing any movement in Dade county? The deer are not moving for me at all. When do you think the rut will start, or did I miss it?


----------



## billy62green (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always wanted to hunt Dade County. With it being mostly across the Mountain, and sorta cut off from the rest of Georgia, do you reckon it's deer are more closely related to ones in Tennessee and/or Alabama, and follow more closely the rut dates in those states?


----------



## Phat Matt (Dec 8, 2013)

I would think so, but I have only owned the land for a year and cant get the real times from anyone. I do know there are some  good bucks in Dade. I did kill a nice 8 on opening day 191lb.15inch wide. I dont have all the time I would like to hunt but next year I will have it dialed in.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 8, 2013)

Normally it is the last week of Nov and the 1st week of Dec but this year has been unusual for both Dade and Walker where I hunt


----------



## Dustin (Dec 8, 2013)

Depends on what area of Dade. 

Lookout mtn. side? sand mtn. side? valley in between? south around Rising Fawn? North around Trenton? Farther North around Wildwood? 

I've seen different dates for most of those areas.


----------



## Phat Matt (Dec 15, 2013)

I hunt on the cloud land canyon side. What are you seeing? I only get there 1 time a month


----------



## Dustin (Dec 16, 2013)

Nov. 16th - 22nd is what I've seen as the heaviest rut for that area


----------

